# Transferring mobi files to a Paperwhite



## mkelley (Dec 24, 2011)

Dear folks,

I explored various Kindles a couple of years ago and finally the DW settled on the Fire (the OLD Fire) as her favorite device, since she likes reading "on a computer screen" (yeah, I know, unlike a lot of you she and I really like and are used to reading that way. I like my iPad, but she likes the Fire, mostly because there was no such thing as an iPad mini back then).

After two years the Fire is showing signs of age in terms of battery life, but also with all the new devices that have come in the meantime I'm thinking about getting her something better. At first I was thinking about the Fire HDX (the small one -- size is important for it to be as small as possible) but our friend last night mentioned the new Paperwhite.

I had looked at them back when I went looking at the iPad mini -- not at all for me, but thinking about it now I think it might be perfect for my wife (who doesn't do anything other than read books on her device). The catch, of course, is that nearly all of the thousands of books we have are ePubs (no DRM) but I can translate them into Mobi using Calibre. The issue is how do I get them onto the Paperwhite?

With the Fire we just opened up Dropbox and transferred them that way. I look at the Amazon help page for file transfer and it basically walks you through sending your books from the cloud to the computer via USB to the Paperwhite. Well and good, but these books are ONLY on my computer (well, they are in Dropbox, which is in the cloud, but I can put them on my computer). Can I assume correctly that if I have these in the form of Mobi files on my computer and I hook the Paperwhite up via USB that I will see it as a drive and can just drag and drop all the files there?

If so, the further question for those of you with the older Paperwhite (because I don't think the new one is shipping yet, right?) is how do you think it compares to reading on the Fire? (Old Fire, of course). She *hates* that electronic ink thing (can't tell you how many Kindles we returned finding that out) but loves backlit reading. I realize that's not what's going on with the Paperwhite, but on TV it looks pretty impressive and I'm hoping it will be far easier than that e-ink to read (either that or I'll wait for the new iPad mini and she can have my hand-me-down <g>).


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The PW models are eInk, so I guess won't work for you.

But new Fire models are coming mid-October.


Sent from my KFJWA using Tapatalk HD


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

mkelley said:


> I had looked at them back when I went looking at the iPad mini -- not at all for me, but thinking about it now I think it might be perfect for my wife (who doesn't do anything other than read books on her device). The catch, of course, is that nearly all of the thousands of books we have are ePubs (no DRM) but I can translate them into Mobi using Calibre. The issue is how do I get them onto the Paperwhite?


Send the mobi files that you've converted from ePub to your Kindle email address. Then they will be in your archives via Amazon and you can download them to any of your Amazon devices or other devices with the Kindle app on it. That's what I've done.


----------



## mkelley (Dec 24, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> The PW models are eInk, so I guess won't work for you.


Well, aren't they lit differently?

What she (well, and I) hated about the e-ink was the absolute inability to see it -- even with a tiny mounted LED light on the device it was VERY difficult to make it out, at least indoors (where we do all our reading). From what I've seen on commercials, at least, I thought the Paperwhite had some sort of native lighting that made them a lot brighter and more contrasty.

But if you're saying it's basically like having a regular Kindle with an extra add-on light then I guess you're right and it's not the device for her (and I suppose the new Fires might be, although my temptation at that price is just to spend a little more and get an iPad, which I'm a lot more familiar with).


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

The Paperwhite is front-lit with leds that are along the bottom of the screen.  The lighting is apparently very even.  The Fire is a backlit LCD screen, which is like a computer monitor.

The e-ink Kindles were never hard to read, with appropriate lighting (like a lamp, just like you would use with a paper book).  The Paperwhite is designed so that you don't need additional lighting.

ETA:  Yes, you can just drag and drop the files into the "documents" folder of an e-ink Kindle.  You can also sideload them onto a Fire, but I don't know the name of the appropriate folder for the Fire.


----------



## readingril (Oct 29, 2010)

My favorite way to transfer MOBI files to my Paperwhite is using Sent to Kindle on my PC
http://www.amazon.com/gp/sendtokindle
Right click on the file, and you archive and / or send to any Kindle device on your account.

I don't use my Fire that much. I'm in love with my Paperwhite, but everyone's different in their preferences.


----------



## northofdivision (Sep 7, 2010)

It's actually very easy to transfer mobi files to your pw or any e-ink kindle. Just use calibre since you already appear to have it. If you've already converted the epub files, just plug in your paperwhite via usb and it catches within a few seconds and a blue icon "send to device" pops up. Highlight all the files you want transferred and within a minute or two (i moved 200 books in about 25 seconds). go to "eject device" and you're ready to go. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The WiFi only Paperwhites began shipping October 1st; many of us have them in our hands.  They are also at Best Buy, I understand.  If you have a Best Buy near you, you should check to see if they have them and go see a demo model.

Betsy


----------



## mkelley (Dec 24, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> The WiFi only Paperwhites began shipping October 1st; many of us have them in our hands. They are also at Best Buy, I understand. If you have a Best Buy near you, you should check to see if they have them and go see a demo model.


Yeah, that's a good idea -- I did that a year or two ago with the first model when the iPad mini came out but I wasn't thinking of my wife back then (because she had her fire). I'll go check it out and see how it looks (I'll know right away if it's the right device for her).

Thanks to all for the info -- I think I got the file transfer issue answered here very completely.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

mkelly, if you're unsure about the PW, buy one from directly from Amazon. You have 30 days to try it out. If you find she doesn't like it all that much, send it back. I, too, much prefer reading on my Fire HD, so my Kindle Keyboard sits on the shelf, in it's Oberon cover collecting dust, because there are times when I just don't feel like reading. And I used to use Calibre to move files to my Kindle, just as northofdivision said.


----------



## mkelley (Dec 24, 2011)

That's actually what I ended up doing -- I thought about going to Best Buy and checking it out, but given that the gas to get there would be around $20 (we're not that close and gas IS that high :>) and even if I bought it it would cost that much to return it (in gas, again) I figured I'd just order it from Amazon and can return it much easier if she doesn't like it (I'm a Prime member who isn't shy about returning things :>).

We did go through that dance a few years ago when I bought her a Kindle for Christmas -- she was actually appalled at it (first such gift she ever had that reaction to, which was very surprising and disappointing to me).  That's why we ended up with the Fire.  But this time around I think I've got it sussed out, because I'm going to see how she likes it (or doesn't) WAY before the holidays and if she turns out not to like it I can still get her the new Fire for Christmas (and that *will* surprise her pleasantly, assuming this Paperwhite is a bust).

Because she does nothing other than read her eBooks on the Fire and because she does wish it were lighter/thinner with a longer battery life, I'm hoping this will be the answer (she also does a tiny bit of reading at lunchtime in the car, so I'm guessing at least there the lighting of the PW will be an advantage over her Fire).  In any case, this is one Christmas I am NOT going to disappoint her (although if she does love the PW I then have the problem of figuring out what else to get her, but that's a good problem to have).


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

sounds like a plan.

If her issue with eInk is that the screen is dark inside, that won't be a problem with the PW.  And she'll still be able to read even if it's bright day which, I would imagine, is a bit of trouble with the Fire.  And though she may not care about longer battery life, she'll probably appreciate it.  The only thing that might be an issue, is she might like the heft of a Fire -- and might think the PW feels 'flimsy' in comparison.  So I'd just urge her to give it a try and see if she can get used to it.

As for Christmas: a lovely cover for it would be ideal.


----------



## mkelley (Dec 24, 2011)

I don't think the "heft" of the Fire is something she really likes -- she actually has problems holding it (and bought a pillow thing so she can have it supported in her lap). So lighter is better. And I'm sure she'll love not having to charge it every day, as she has to with the Fire.

I did think about the cover (although knowing my DW she has to tell me *exactly* what color she wants -- I was going to buy one at the same time and realized she is so particular about those sorts of things I couldn't even come close except by accident to the right one).

She's not exactly the sort of person who likes change -- it took her *forever* to even use the Fire (and now, of course, she can't be without it). I had to beg her to try a smart phone (and, well, ditto about it). So adaptability is not her strong point. But if I can get her to try it I suspect she'll be really happy with it (which is the whole point of me trying to drag her kicking and screaming into the new age :>).

(And I do appreciate all the help here, as well as a few years back. I can't really talk to her about it because her attitude would be "why would I want anything else?". Sometimes, dear ladies, husbands DO know best <bg>)


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I remember you from awhile back here. You're a great, wonderful husband.


----------



## mkelley (Dec 24, 2011)

That's very sweet of you to say, although I'm not sure it's true (what I AM sure of is that she's a great, wonderful wife and there's no way I deserve her but as long as she doesn't find out I'm okay, and the ruse has worked for over a quarter of a century :>).


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

readingril said:


> My favorite way to transfer MOBI files to my Paperwhite is using Sent to Kindle on my PC
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/sendtokindle
> Right click on the file, and you archive and / or send to any Kindle device on your account.
> 
> I don't use my Fire that much. I'm in love with my Paperwhite, but everyone's different in their preferences.


The Send to Kindle on the PC is fantastic. Unlike going thru Dropbox, you'll only have to send once. The application (which is really just a virtual printer) allows you to pick multiple devices and archives them to your online Kindle library so if you have it enabled, it will sync your location. It was brilliantly conceived.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Jesslyn said:


> The Send to Kindle on the PC is fantastic. Unlike going thru Dropbox, you'll only have to send once. The application (which is really just a virtual printer) allows you to pick multiple devices and archives them to your online Kindle library so if you have it enabled, it will sync your location. * It was brilliantly conceived.*


I agree!


----------



## Elk (Oct 4, 2010)

mkelley said:


> . . . I AM sure of is that she's a great, wonderful wife and there's no way I deserve her but as long as she doesn't find out I'm okay, and the ruse has worked for over a quarter of a century :>).


No one here will tell.


----------



## mkelley (Dec 24, 2011)

Just thought I'd let folks know that I tried the "Transfer from PC" last night to my wife's Fire and it worked really well, so thanks for that heads up (best part is that *she* understands how it works and doesn't need me to help her with it. I never mind helping, but she likes to know how to do something and always feels bad about asking because she's pretty independent minded).

Bad news is that while we were doing this I noticed she was reading with white on black text -- I'm hoping this was just because it was at night and the glare of the screen was too much (and that the PW won't have this issue). I had shown her how to do this a few months ago but at the time she wasn't interested (just like her to come back to it and have it become her "new favorite". Sigh). I didn't ask her about it much because I want to wait until the PW comes so she won't have made up her mind in advance she won't like it.

Oh well -- I still have my fall back position of getting the new Kindle HDX if she hates this PW thing <g>.


----------



## pamsparkle (Dec 20, 2011)

In your Calibre settings you can choose the device for which you are converting ebooks.  Then, open Calibre and connect your device to your PC.  Calibre should recognize your device and incorporate it into your session.  You can then easily send items to your device.

I have several different ereaders, for myself and family members, and I use Calibre with them.


----------

